# Aero snow



## AJMSnowremoval (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey. I am new to the site and i was wondering if any of you have done or do work for Aero Snow Removal and your local air port? I am on Long Island NY and plow at JFK Airport. Also wondering if drive way snow removal will make me more then 65/hr? On average what do you guys charge for a drive way?


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Ok, confused... you are asking about both resi driveway and airport work. A friend of mine did work for them in the past. They hired out his monster Cat 966's when they got a big snow. You do realize you need $25 million in liability to do air-side work at JFK?


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

it depends how much work you have lined up, Aero keeps you busy for days every storm dont they ? standby sucks right ? lol


----------



## dumbyankee (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's the thing about doing driveways. In most cases, yes you can turn good money doing them but, Planning ahead makes a big difference. Its not how many you do, its how quick you can get them done with out incident. The best situation is to get onto a street and do several drives off that street. Then start building business on the next street. If you can turn 5-6 drives in an hour at 30-40 per wack you should put some money in your pocket. My competition will say they will do 80 - 90 drives per storm but when you look they only average 3-4 drives per hour due to distance between them, or they have a bunch of little small drives that don't pay as much. I think you get the point with out me righting a book. I plow for the town, which dose not pay as good, but I know I will get a check every two weeks. Drives pay if the owner pays. Once I am done with the town then I do my drives.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

I worked for Aero one winter at EWR back around 02'-03'. I was a Class A/ top scale operator on their machine. It was an experience but I was able to make more money in the private sector with my own truck. The pay was crapola.. 22 per hour while operating and it was around 10 per hour on stand by.. My 1st time out.. I was brought out the back door of the trailers they had and brought to my machine. Security was crazy and I was escorted everywhere. I couldn't even get out of the machine to leave a leak in between the tires...lol It was an old Fiat Allis monster, all of there equipment is old ! The guy told me..Roy if I remember.. he was bringin me to load a melter.. and if I hit the melter with the bucket, the show was over...lol I was out on the runways and airplane roads with the planes rollin by, it was pretty crazy. 

It was a big storm and I did 17 hours in the machine loading a monster melter. either 300 or 500 ton per hour. They would park the melter over storm drains and go to town. The 1st time I loaded it, I was over whelmed with steam out the top.. and had to freeze the machine until it cleared out.. literally could not see out the cab.. Then I was told a tip... get the melter loaded fast and keep it full.. and you won't get the steam out the top..lol needless to say.. I was running the machine balls to the wall cuz the ***** melted freakin fast!! and I never bumped the melter. I did that one storm and never went back.

I will say.. It is good winter work for union operators and out of work contractors during the winter.


----------



## scotth0828 (Jan 16, 2011)

Driveways, I usually figure them @ $100 per hour. So if it takes you 15 mins there, 15 mins to plow = 1/2 hour so charge $50. Some customers don't always pay on time, but (is the IRS looking??) they usually don't 1099 you, and all your eggs aren't in one basket. For the nonpaying customers, they don't get plowed the next storm!! They usually come up with money quick!


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but my brother is thinking about buying a big loader to work for them. I think he said he wanted a 988F. Anyway know the current rates? For plow and stand by? I also heard they pay you 4 hours every week to start your machine up.


----------

